# Charles Brock Island Stool with maloof joints



## jemangin (Oct 23, 2013)

This is Charles Brock's island stool design. I purchased the plan with CD from Charles and it was excellent. Lots of firsts for me: maloof joints and power sculpting with a Kutzall disc. I must have watched that CD hundreds of times during the build. The seat and stretcher are cherry and the legs maple. I was going to try the Maloof blend of boiled linseed oil, tung oil and poly but I sealed it with shellac prior to glue up. That worried me that the oil wouldn't soak in properly so I stuck with blonde shellac and wax.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Gorgeous! Great build... lots of talent shines through.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Excellent work they’re gorgeous very nice job, pat on the back


----------



## Rebelwork Woodworking (Sep 11, 2004)

Turned out nice.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

WOW


----------



## gmercer_48083 (Jul 18, 2012)

You Sir... Have real talent! What a great outcome!


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

Wow!!! looks great


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

Something to be proud of and passed down. Be sure to sign it.


----------



## IRestore (Mar 28, 2015)

Beautiful!


----------



## schmitt32linedrill (Apr 23, 2013)

jemangin said:


> This is Charles Brock's island stool design. I purchased the plan with CD from Charles and it was excellent. Lots of firsts for me: maloof joints and power sculpting with a Kutzall disc. I must have watched that CD hundreds of times during the build. The seat and stretcher are cherry and the legs maple. I was going to try the Maloof blend of boiled linseed oil, tung oil and poly but I sealed it with shellac prior to glue up. That worried me that the oil wouldn't soak in properly so I stuck with blonde shellac and wax.
> 
> View attachment 396717
> 
> ...


Wow!


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

I had to admire that again.... the effect of the stretcher build is just one of many wows


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

That is classy elegance and so very well built - excellent job!

David


----------



## Arcola60 (Jul 4, 2009)

WOW! That looks amazing. Great attention to detail, and craftsmanship. I was trying to decide what area is my favorite part, all areas!
Thanks for sharing.

Ellery


----------

